# Spanish Bank's ATM Charges on another countries Euro debit card



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Just a quick question the other day I forgot to bring my sol bank ATM card with me but for some reason known only to me I had my Irish ATM card using it in the sol bank ATM i had to pay a small fee
1.80 i think, but i clearly remember not having a fee a few years ago when it was a euro/euro deal.

so my question is are there any Spanish banks who do not levi a fee when using another euro member states card?

fully accept it when using a sterling card but didn't think charges on euro euro would be applied


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I have to pay a fee if using the ATM of a bank which is on a different 'network' to my Spanish € debit card - so it's quite normal.


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

thanks but that wasn't my question i was curious to know if there are any spanish banks who don't levi a fee on foreign euro debit cards

cheers


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

paul44 said:


> thanks but that wasn't my question i was curious to know if there are any spanish banks who don't levi a fee on foreign euro debit cards
> 
> cheers


Probably not, banks here charge for everything, using a card, having a card, looking at a card 
:rockon:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Exactly - if they levy a fee on local cards, it's unlikely that foreign cards would be levy free


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Probably not, banks here charge for everything, using a card, having a card, looking at a card
> :rockon:



ha ha indeed clutching at straws i guess


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

paul44 said:


> ha ha indeed clutching at straws i guess


If my son goes to UK with his Sabadell card, is there a bank ATM where he could extract cash for 'free' (without charges)?

I don't really want him carrying a lot of cash.


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

I am a tad confused .......no change there!!!

Why would a bank let you use their ATM for free.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

I bank with Deutsche bank and can withdraw money free of charge from Banco Popular & Bankinter. All other ATMs make a charge 

Davexf


----------

